# Open/dropped Blocks Thread



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Forgive my intrusions, But Wouldn't it be nice to have a pinned thread specifically for open blocks and Those who will forfeit them? (for the ones who never seem to get one or see it) for now if I see one I'm not doing or dropping i'll post it here.

For our sake put your WH location and time you intend to drop it.
or if you see one open for over 5mins for example. This is just an Idea to help the flex community here.

If I upset or do anything wrong let me know.

P.S Commerce here.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Ehhh... I don't think it's going to work. Personally, (I might be wrong) I think that when someone drop/forfeit a block, it goes back to the system (refer as Flex God), and then release at later time/lottery.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Agree I don't think it will work nor will this forum be timely enough for anyone here to grab the block.

For example I just saw a block appear here and It didn't stay available for longer than five minutes so I doubt anybody could grab it even if I posted it.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

well as I said just a suggestion i see way to many people saying "availble for a long time" or "I am dropping at X hour" "i think im gonna drop a block" then someone says "I got it" in the other threads. Thought It would make it easier


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

businessgamer85 said:


> well as I said just a suggestion i see way to many people saying "availble for a long time" or "I am dropping at X hour" "i think im gonna drop a block" then someone says "I got it" in the other threads. Thought It would make it easier


I think some of us say that relevant to our warehouse. We already know where the block would appear. I don't think anyone has ever caught the dropped blocks though. They seem to appear to different people.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

last night that one guy took the 2 hr block we seen an hour ahead. but guess its good input as I said "I dont know if it would make it easier" I wonder why we dont have a separate "Commerce Thread" its a cluster in the LA (its huge) one i have to scroll for input on DLA03


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

businessgamer85 said:


> well as I said just a suggestion i see way to many people saying "availble for a long time" or "I am dropping at X hour" "i think im gonna drop a block" then someone says "I got it" in the other threads. Thought It would make it easier


Block Lies Matter.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah I don't buy that "I got it" story more than 1 or 2x out of a hundred. There's dozens of blocks being offered, dropped, and accepted in various cities and warehouses all day long.... mostly by people who've never heard of this website. It may feel nice to feel like you made a magical connection over a delivery gig, but it's just electrons and games of chance.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Prior to the new update and method of releasing blocks, you could MOST CERTAINLY release a block and it became immediately available. I've tested and done so with another driver so it's fact.
With the new update, that could have changed. All you need to do to test it is 2 drivers at the same location.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Prior to the new update and method of releasing blocks, you could MOST CERTAINLY release a block and it became immediately available. I've tested and done so with another driver so it's fact.
> With the new update, that could have changed. All you need to do to test it is 2 drivers at the same location.


Thats so true. I remember I would have to turn the app off because I got so many notifications for blocks... Almost 3 an hour. Now a notification is a huge deal.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Thats so true. I remember I would have to turn the app off because I got so many notifications for blocks... Almost 3 an hour. Now a notification is a huge deal.


It's been about about a month or more since I've seen a notification of an open block.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> It's been about about a month or more since I've seen a notification of an open block.


I got 2 the other day but if your not in the app fishing then by the time I get the notification there's no blocks available. defeats the purpose of the notification if you have to actually be on the offer page already in order to be quick enough to snag one. but it's nice getting a notification letting you know you just missed an opportunity


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> but it's nice getting a notification letting you know you just missed an opportunity


darn rite, if the phone was on your hand that moment it would be fine. But, if it was not the case then ...you are not a fisherman.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Haven't seen any notifications since the new update. I found notifications useful even if impossible to grab the blocks. It allowed you to see more patterns in block releases. They now have taken that small bit of information out of the equation. 
It "appears" to me that they are working out a more even distribution of blocks to keep more drivers active and in the system.


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

I got 2 blocks today and 3 blocks tomorrow. I got a notification at 12pm. It stayed there for a little over 2min that I had a chance to pick the blocks I want. I got another notification for tomorrow, a 2-4pm block. I just left it there.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

guess what i got turned away but blue vest said its thanksgiving got paid


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> guess what i got turned away but blue vest said its thanksgiving got paid


That is awesome! Never happens to me!


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

omgitschester said:


> I got 2 blocks today and 3 blocks tomorrow. I got a notification at 12pm. It stayed there for a little over 2min that I had a chance to pick the blocks I want. I got another notification for tomorrow, a 2-4pm block. I just left it there.


I thought tomorrow is closed for thanks giving?


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

got a block tonight 630p-930p  woot.
friend says theres 1 more open


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I saw an open block for 6pm tonight.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

it was black friday chaos was 10mins late but blue vest general gave me a block. just 5 packages. but in la canada, cerritos, alhambra and 2 pasadena... lol


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> it was black friday chaos was 10mins late but blue vest general gave me a block. just 5 packages. but in la canada, cerritos, alhambra and 2 pasadena... lol


That is a terribly spreaded out route.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

sweatypawz said:


> That is a terribly spreaded out route.


i know but since he gave me free 55.50 last time bc i had pax then taking me after being late due to citadel madness ... i felt obligated. I live in SG so Alhambra is my last stop. I know some anus left that cerritos box


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

I Heard everyone applaud you when you lifted those 5 boxes at once lmfao! Ninja ftw

Just dropping a block because the rain...


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

Dropping a 5pm-8pm now commerce
Whoever wants to get nice and wet


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a brilliant idea. How about not accepting a block you have no intention of working. 
Some of us on IPhones have never received a notification or even seen a open block since the "upgrade."


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well if its raining a lot of people drop them guess with no intent to forfeit later.
Damn man sorry... just read that.
Try to load flex on a tablet at least


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Dropping a 12-2pm block for north LA. Be safe out there.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

2 open blocks right now commerce.
1-4pm


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I got a block today and one for tomorrow.
Expect open blocks in all of LA do to weather people are dropping. I am coming with a sore throat from yesterday mind you


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dropped a 5pm tonight. not worth the blurry street numbers traffic on the 5 bumper to bumper at least on my end  lol good luck! commerce


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

COME ON! Anyways proof commerce still gives night shifts...


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

Unless someone lives 5mins away...Not even. That was not up an hour ago 
Funny comedian who dropped it or flex being an arse.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I am dropping an 11-2pm exactly at 7:47pm! DLA03

8pm-11 still up lol


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

You're right it goes out right away! I seen it I just can't work tomorrow lol


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

It took me 30mins at same time to get to my delivery area. I finished 15 in 1hr, 4 apts and bunch of 2's 3's...I just couldnt stand traffic bumper to bumper on the 5s and 605s around 11am


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> i know but since he gave me free 55.50 last time bc i had pax then taking me after being late due to citadel madness ... i felt obligated. I live in SG so Alhambra is my last stop. I know some anus left that cerritos box


There seem to be a few of us from SG. We all feel so lucky when route is South pas, Pasadena, Alhambra, SG, Temple City, El Monte or Monterey Park. I learned though that I had to reverse the order of the deliveries because they always have the route heading towards the WH.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I noticed that too, I'll be reversing as it me or is west covina, La puente etc part of IE WH?or still commerce? havent caught any of those...


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> I noticed that too, I'll be reversing as it me or is west covina, La puente etc part of IE WH?or still commerce? havent caught any of those...


I've delivered to West Covina


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I've only done maybe 17 shifts total, all after 11 latest 5. I thought we just never got asssigned those blocks Or that they were part of the Inland Empire warehouses. But now I guess they're just cheap and they don't have a prime, or they dont order from Amazon. I yet to sre those routes


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Some 2pm blocks just dropped


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

I am dropping my 11am block at exactly 6:30pm folks

I cant make it do to my other job goodluck commercw flexers


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

I have an offer for a two hour block at 730pm. I got three offers today none of which I could do!!! I hate that.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Theres a 730-930pm $37
..goodluck


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

And theyre gone lol they were up for like 3mins hope you guys got them


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

Dropped a block for 1030-130 just now goodluck


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Gonna drop my 430-730pm block at exactly 240 for my commerce folks stay tuned


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

dropping my 1030 am block at exactly 9:25am. Yea seems like Im just holding blocks for people but unexpected things happen a lot.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Having receptions probs. Exactly at 945pm ill drop a 3hr 1030am! Dla3


----------



## Mastadivinity (Dec 14, 2016)

At 3pm I will drop a block for 6-10pm in NYC. I forgot I had a Caviar onboarding today.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I might drop my 11am tomorrow if it rains (bald tires) stay tuned by 10am


----------



## i3nikz31 (Dec 17, 2016)

Kinda late, but someone just dropped a 10-12 in Irvine $36-50


----------



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

There was a lot of blocks open today and for tomorrow in dla3 but looking at my window glad I didnt take any


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

TruegamerSeymour said:


> There was a lot of blocks open today and for tomorrow in dla3 but looking at my window glad I didnt take any


It wasn't that bad for the 11 block. It started sprinkling on my way to Lakewood and started pouring when I was finishing up a little after 12.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

dropped my 1030 to switch to a 1p (dont ask why) ill drop exactly ar 955am

ps i feel bad for whoever is delivering in Pasadena right now and the next 4 hrs


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Pacrat said:


> dropped my 1030 to switch to a 1p (dont ask why) ill drop exactly ar 955am
> 
> ps i feel bad for whoever is delivering in Pasadena right now and the next 4 hrs


Rose parade?


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dropping my 11am at 940am exactly almost bald tires haven't had time to replace them lol its gonna rain all day til 8


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Two hour blocks dropped for tonight


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Those 2 hr blocks are usually re-inserts that packages weren't delivered earlier in the day or from prior day. Usually you get very few packages and worth doing.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Those 2 hr blocks are usually re-inserts that packages weren't delivered earlier in the day or from prior day. Usually you get very few packages and worth doing.


I realize not all warehouses are the same but 2 hour blocks are usually terrible.

A) almost always apartments. Think about it drivers leave packages at houses where no one is home all the time but not apartments. Go backs are usually apartments

B) Many of them have a bad address or are a closed business. I have gotten packages in go backs where the routing on the app is completely wrong

C) 36 bucks isnt really making money.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

My go backs are about evenly split between apartments and houses. In sketchier neighborhoods, I rather take it back to the wh than getting an email regarding customer not receiving a package.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dropping my 1130am block at exactly 10:20!! GL commerce because there are NO blocks available


----------

